

Socialcam adds millions of users, scales, and pushes new version all in one week - mwseibel
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/25/socialcam-millions-users-app-update/

======
sauteedbiscuits
Is this users as in facebook installs, or users as in ios/android app
installs. Big difference, as socialcam makes you authorize their facebook app
to watch videos posted by other socialcam users via FB. Having those users add
the socialcam app does not equal a app download, nor a active user in my
opinion. Their only interaction was watching a video. Its the same thing as
authorizing yahoo to read a story a friend posted. You can call that a "user"
but you are just lieing to yourself. Its a glorified visit.

Still, its crazy impressive either way- But it does not compare to instagram
style numbers if they are counting that. Instagram did their reported numbers
in app downloads, not facebook auths.

~~~
tarallemsi
Have to agree that this stat smells a liiiitttttle fishy

<https://twitter.com/#!/search/socialcam> \-- you'd expect more twitter action
for a social thingie with 4MM new users in a weekend

~~~
rabidsnail
If you want evidence for how much adoption it has, download it and see how
many followers you get.

More evidence: it's the #2 free app on the app store.

~~~
tarallemsi
#2 on app store is definitely impressive. Why only 25 ratings I wonder..

App is very nice, fast, and functional

Felt like a bit of a google+ ghost town vibe though. On the follow friends
screen it looked like a ton of my friends were on socialcam but on the feed
it's just the same 2 people posting, and not that frequently.

There are the celebs on there though..

All in all seems like they're doing pretty well and also exaggerating usership
in the way the poster above describes

------
mwseibel
Quick shoutout to the folks at JTV, Twitch, Exec, YC, our investors, AWS, and
many many helpful friends - without all of your support this wouldn't have
been possible. Also quick thanks to Mike Krieger from Instagram - his scaling
presentation convinced us that a couple smart dudes and AWS can scale
anything. Now, back to work!

~~~
FameofLight
Congratz Michael, yeah Instagram presentation was nice :)

------
snowmaker
Congrats to Michael and the hard working folks at Socialcam, who fully deserve
their success. I've been using it since V1 and it continues to be one of my
most used apps.

Also kudos to them for not over-associating their company as the Instagram for
video, which must have been tempting recently. While that is one description,
Socialcam seems to have its own original vision and is clearly chasing it with
gusto.

------
richcollins
I knew they'd just turned the corner when a friend Redwood City, my old
weightlifting coach and my brother in law in New York all watched the same
video (posted to FB).

------
priley
So impressive. You guys execute like a freight train. Keep it up.

------
dsk2012
So ... How many billions is it worth?

